

The Worst Portfolio Ever - carlyle4545
http://blog.alexcornell.com/the-worst-portfolio-ever

======
vickytnz
Covers two of my pet peeves: random unnecessary info about coffee and hand-
crafting pixels, and those damn skills graphs. I do like the location bit
though (it's useful to know if someone is in SF rather than London).

